# Moto 50 Hz an 60 Hz



## Moroso (8 Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,
folgende Fragen.
Ein Motor 400 V - 2,2 kW  4, 8 A bei 50 Hz.

Wie ist die Stromaufnahme bei 60 Hz ? bei gleicher Spannung?
Der Motor läuft ja schneller. Hat er dadurch weniger Kraft, oder mehr?
Oder gibt es sonst noch eine Veränderung im Verhalten?

Danke, schon mal!

Moroso


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2010)

hebst du die Spannung nicht an hat er weniger leistung.
Höhere Frequenz fuhrt auch zu höheren Verlusten.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (8 Januar 2010)

*Die Spannung ist viel zu klein !*

Hallo !

Um einen 400V 50Hz Motor an 60Hz zu betreiben, müssen 480V angelegt werden, damit der magnetische Fluss im Motor gleich bleibt (magnetischer Fluss ist Spannung durch Frequenz -> Frequenz 20% erhöht -> Spannung auch 20% erhöhen). 

Du legst aber nur 400V an, das sind nur 0,833 von 480V. Das Drehmoment des Motors verhält sich quadratisch zur Spannung, d.h. das Drehmoment sinkt auf 0,833 zum Quadrat = 0,6944. Soll heißen der Motor hat noch 70% seines ursprünglichen Nennmomentes. Wenn das reicht ist gut. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Moroso (8 Januar 2010)

*Strom*

Erst mal Danke für Euere Antwort!
Könnt Ihr mir noch was sagen zur Stromaufnahme?
.......noch was....... läuft der Motor z.B. bei 480V und 60Hz auch 20% schneller?

Danke Moroso


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2010)

ja der motor läuft schneller, also vorsicht es kann bei der Anwendung
zu anderen verhalten der Maschine kommen oder sogar eine neue
Gefahr entstehen.

Durch die Frequenzerhöhung entsteht erst mal eine erhöhung des
Induktiven Widerstand der Wicklung was auch dazu führt das da
ein geringere Stromfluß ist, deshalb sollte ja eine Spannungsanpassung
erfolgen um dieses auszugleichen, damit der Antrieb wieder mit
Nennleistung arbeitet.


----------



## online (9 Januar 2010)

Es gibt da ja auch Tabellenbücher, da stehen Formeln drinn, wie:

n = f / p

daran kann man ja erkennen, das die Drehzahl n von der Frequenz f und der Polpaarzahl p abhängt.


----------



## Moroso (24 Januar 2010)

*480V an 400V Motor*



SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Um einen 400V 50Hz Motor an 60Hz zu betreiben, müssen 480V angelegt werden, damit der magnetische Fluss im Motor gleich bleibt (magnetischer Fluss ist Spannung durch Frequenz -> Frequenz 20% erhöht -> Spannung auch 20% erhöhen).
> 
> ...



Ich vermute aber, wenn man  480V 60 Hz an einen 400V 50Hz Motor anlegt lebt der nicht sehr lange, oder?

MfG
Moroso


----------



## TommyG (25 Januar 2010)

Doch

kein Prob...

Guck mal plz auf ein Typenschild: Da steht 

400V, 4 kW, 50Hz 8,2A

UND

480V, 4,8kW, 60Hz die Amps hab ich jetzt leider net im Kopf, sry..

WAS Probleme macht:
Mots für Saudi Arabien z.b. 380V, 60 Hz. Die ziehen an 400V ( also höhere Spannung) UND kleinerer Frequenz im Leerlauf ~ 130%

Dann holen wir uns immer nen ÖffelTöffel...

Regards, Tom


----------



## Moroso (26 Januar 2010)

*Nö, bei dem steht nur 380V 50Hz*

...schau auf das Bild.
Was passiert nun wenn ich an 440V 60Hz anschliesse?
 Moroso


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (26 Januar 2010)

Das passt doch fast optimal. Wenn der Motor für 380V 50Hz gewickelt ist, dann hat er bei 60Hz und 380V * 60/50 = 456V denselben magnetischen Fluss, wenn Du 440V anlegst, sind das dreieinhalb Prozent weniger, das macht rein gar nichts. 

Der Motor dreht natürlich 20% schneller, hat 20% mehr Leistung und zieht in etwa den gleichen Strom wie bei 380V 50Hz. Klar, dass die mechanischen Komponenten auf Ihre Eignung bzgl.  20% mehr Drehzahl geprüft werden müssen.

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Sesssko (27 Januar 2010)

Das scheint ja ein etwas älterer Motor zu sein. Schonmal über die Spannungsfestigkeit der Isolierung und der evtl. höheren Erwärmung des Motors nachgedacht. Der hat ja schließlich nur die Isolierstoffklasse B (130°C). Er wird bei 60Hz und einer höheren Spannung auch höhere thermische Verluste haben.


----------

